# Installation Instructions for Fog Lights



## DLuck (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just go my Cruze LTZ and I could not get the RS package. I would like to install some fog lights and I would like to use the regular light switch for activation. Are there any instructions out there that I could get access to?

Thanks,

DLuck


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

The *search* function works wonders on this forum. Check out this thread. It's even a sticky!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ruze-fog-light-install-warning-lots-pics.html


----------



## DLuck (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks,

For the the information. I used the search and this didn't come up. 

Thanks again,

DLuck


----------

